# Government Workers Got $439M in Bonuses in 2011



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Government Workers Got
$439M in Bonuses in 2011*


Database shows that federal workers earned huge bonuses while many senior execs have six-figure salaries

*VIDEO: Claims of Big Bonuses for Federal Workers *


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

How many members here employed by public (government0 police departments received a bonus last year?

<crickets>


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Oh Jesus, could you imagine if you guys had a bonus system? I can hear it now. That cop only gave me a ticket for doing 80 in a school zone and crossing the double yellow line while texting and running a red light so that he could reach his quota and get his nice juicy bonus to pad his bloated salary.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

HistoryHound said:


> Oh Jesus, could you imagine if you guys had a bonus system? I can hear it now. That cop only gave me a ticket for doing 80 in a school zone and crossing the double yellow line while texting and running a red light so that he could reach his quota and get his nice juicy bonus to pad his bloated salary.


Hey, hey, get it right.....it's our *pensions* that are bloated. Our SALARIES are obscene (until we get shot).

Back to 21st Century Journalism 101 for you.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Bonus What is that?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Hey, hey, get it right.....it's our *pensions* that are bloated. Our SALARIES are obscene (until we get shot).
> 
> Back to 21st Century Journalism 101 for you.


Like any "good" reporter, I don't have to get anything right.


----------

